
Show HN: DJ Trump – Make Trump Say Anything - philiphu
http://www.getdjtrump.com/?ref=hn
======
throwaway2016a
Where does one go about getting the source video for a project like this?
Also, I'm curious why the LLC? Is there a revenue model or is it just for the
liability protection?

~~~
philiphu
I applied a language processing algorithm to a bunch of his speeches, but then
we had to manually hunt down words we considered high importance (names, curse
words, etc.)

The LLC is for liability protection, though we did do a lot of research to
make sure it wouldn't be a huge issue regardless

~~~
throwaway2016a
Thank you for the reply. But where did you get the speeches in the first
place? YouTube?

------
philiphu
Would love feedback on the usability of the autocomplete and whether the
output quality is up to expectations! Also, does the splash page make sense?
Thanks!

~~~
OJFord
You should take the
[https://twitter.com/DeepDrumpf](https://twitter.com/DeepDrumpf) feed,
generate a video for tweet contents, and post it back as a reply or something
:)

~~~
philiphu
Sounds pretty realistic :)

[https://twitter.com/DeepDrumpf/status/796195299337338881](https://twitter.com/DeepDrumpf/status/796195299337338881)

[https://www.getdjtrump.com/videos/bc48090c/i_told_ohio_my](https://www.getdjtrump.com/videos/bc48090c/i_told_ohio_my)

~~~
OJFord
Had to change some words, but it's not bad!

[https://twitter.com/DeepDrumpf/status/823739367332126720](https://twitter.com/DeepDrumpf/status/823739367332126720)
[https://www.getdjtrump.com/videos/0745fc96/my_next_silence_o...](https://www.getdjtrump.com/videos/0745fc96/my_next_silence_order)

------
senectus1
you guys are amazing, I love all all so much!
[https://www.getdjtrump.com/videos/7fa6eab7/you_guys_are_amaz...](https://www.getdjtrump.com/videos/7fa6eab7/you_guys_are_amazing)

------
zoidb
Congrats!
[https://www.getdjtrump.com/videos/8d7a22b8/congratulations_y...](https://www.getdjtrump.com/videos/8d7a22b8/congratulations_you_made_it)

------
daurnimator
The back button doesn't work after you create a video

~~~
philiphu
Great feedback! Yeah it's not a new page load when the video gets created, so
I added a "Compose new Message" button, but it makes sense that people will
want the back button to work as well. I'll do something about it, thanks!

------
Halienja
Very cool!

